# DPT or D Pharm ?!



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

I wanted to ask that if we compare DPT and D Pharm, which one is better? and which one has a better scope?
I wanted to get into med school for mbbs but couldnt, so now I have these 2 options but I am a little confused between them.


----------

